
Revealed: The Man Behind the Most Viral GIF in Politics - jfeif
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/295756
======
mmel
I'd never seen it before, so I would hardly consider it the most viral, given
the vast amount of 'viral' content I do see every single day.

